# Site update???



## billg71 (Feb 7, 2009)

This from Ian popped up in the New Posts:  Significant Issues Discovered During Update 

What update? Did I miss something? :?:

Bill


----------



## Ian Farlow (Feb 8, 2009)

There was an announcement posted about two weeks ago for an update over last weekend. I had to postpone the update scheduled last weekend to this weekend, and when I started the update, I discovered the issues with the software developer for the forum software. I have since removed the announcement, pending the software developer getting their situation back under control.

Basically, the Site is going to move to a new software package for the forum that will provide a better user experience as well as a better management experience. I am counting on better SPAM control as well.


----------



## billg71 (Feb 8, 2009)

Woohoo!! New stuff! :cheesy:

I knew I had missed something even though I try to check new posts every day....

Thanks to Ian and all for the work!

Bill


----------

